# Hands-on: much to like in Hulu Desktop



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Hulu dropped a surprise on TV fans Thursday by introducing public beta of Hulu Desktopdesktop software for the Mac and Windows that works with the popular TV streaming site. The software finally removes Hulu from the Web browser in an official, Hulu-approved way and puts it into a very media-center-like format for browsing and watching your favorite shows. Though Hulu Desktop still keeps Hulu's offerings largely on the computer, it offers some flexibility in the watching experience."
http://arstechnica.com/software/new...aks-streaming-tv-shows-out-of-the-browser.ars


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

RootbeaR said:


> "Hulu dropped a surprise on TV fans Thursday by introducing public beta of Hulu Desktop
> http://arstechnica.com/software/new...aks-streaming-tv-shows-out-of-the-browser.ars


Is it anything like this:
http://forums.techguy.org/miscellaneous-tech/830907-hulu-launches-desktop-version.html


----------

